# Airing the Dirty Laundry



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I was lurking along when I noticed "ingg" posted a pic of his Green Water Scape.  I've seen folks do this from time to time, posting pics of their gorgeous scapes in the throws of algae outbreaks, disease, poor plant growth, etc... and I've always found great comfort in that. Mainly because it reminds me that even very experienced hobbiests go through problem-times and I just have to be patient while things settle down and try to fine-tune my set-up.

So, I thought I'd share my current tank woes as I work on getting it all clean.

*Here's what I would normally post for people to see:*









*Here's what's REALLY there:*

































*And to top it all off, some surface protein/scum collecting bubbles:*









There are at least 4 different kinds of algae breaking out in my tank right now. A couple months from now (I hope) it'll be cleared up, my dosing will be fine-tuned, and the tank settled in. Until then...I just keep on truckin'. 

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great disclosure! Just think how powerful you'll feel when you have it licked!!

I just had a canister failure yesterday. One of my XP3. Algae is lurking to break out. I will put in my Koralia in the meantime to keep up my circulation. There is always some issue just waiting to rear it's ugly head! We will overcome!!!


----------

